# Home Security



## Ravinder

Hi guys

We currently have no alarm or security system in our household. I have nagged my parents many times over it to get something fitted as I feel it is very important. They have always dismissed it.

Anyway, last night, someone broke into our shed in the garden and stole our lawnmower. They must of jumped over the back fence which isn't particularly hard to do. My dad left the shed door open so it was easy for them to get in and take it.

Anyway, it worries me that next time, it could be inside the house and I obviously wouldn't want that.

The other thing is that we have a small dog who sleeps downstairs so will an alarm system not trigger with any movement?

I want a good system but nothing overly expensive. CCTV is also an option. What do you suggest? Many thanks.


----------



## cossiecol

Ravinder said:


> Hi guys
> 
> We currently have no alarm or security system in our household. I have nagged my parents many times over it to get something fitted as I feel it is very important. They have always dismissed it.
> 
> Anyway, last night, someone broke into our shed in the garden and stole our lawnmower. They must of jumped over the back fence which isn't particularly hard to do. My dad left the shed door open so it was easy for them to get in and take it.
> 
> Anyway, it worries me that next time, it could be inside the house and I obviously wouldn't want that.
> 
> The other thing is that we have a small dog who sleeps downstairs so will an alarm system not trigger with any movement?
> 
> I want a good system but nothing overly expensive. CCTV is also an option. What do you suggest? Many thanks.


you can get alarm systems that you can set the level of movement to, i.e. go off at anything bigger than a dog, My mum has this system although for the life of me I can't remember who by, ADT at a guess.


----------



## Simo87

I'd start small first mate, maybe a good IR sensor floodlight to illuminate the ***** away. What size fence is it they managed to jump? I've personally never had an issue with theft or nuisance around the house but that's because I have this as my alarm..









Simmo,

Tapatalk!


----------



## Mattwilko92

I've just fitted a yale smart alarm system. Very easy diy installation, wireless and you can add more devices to it whenever you like. I have 5 PIR's including 1 in the garage and 3 door/window contacts. It also is plugged into my router and i can control/manage it all from an app on my phone. It also notifies me on my phone/email if anything is detected. 

Yale also do PET friendly PIR's.

I also have some security floodlights to fit and will shortly be investing in some HIKVision IP cameras.


----------



## st1965

Simo87 said:


> I'd start small first mate, maybe a good IR sensor floodlight to illuminate the ***** away. What size fence is it they managed to jump? I've personally never had an issue with theft or nuisance around the house but that's because I have this as my alarm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simmo,
> 
> Tapatalk!


As already said....get yourself a VISABLE deterrent !...they are very effective.


----------



## Ravinder

We don't have gravel. We have grass in the whole garden pretty much. We had a small ship tzu dog who DNA be quite noisy but we weren't alerted to what happened last night.

The back garden fence is about 6ft I think or a little bit higher.

We do have a floodlight front and back. Not the greatest But they seem OK. You have to be fairly close to them for them to come on. The rear one only lights up the rear door way. Everything else in the garden is still dark.

Sorry to sound daft, but what is a PIR?


----------



## bigkahunaburger

It's the sensor that detects the intruder.


----------



## Simo87

A passive infrared sensor (PIR sensor) is an electronic sensor that measures infrared (IR) light radiating from objects in its field of view. They are most often used in PIR-based motion detectors.

Need to upgrade those floodlights my friend if they are only coming on for doors.. a decent sensor should be able to pick up a hedgehog at your fence and light the entire garden up

Simmo, 


Tapatalk!


----------



## ianrobbo1

I've gone for Solar led security lights so no power cables to lay, I also have video cameras care of Maplins, I watch them via my phone, also a cheap chinese "TV" light it works as though someone was in watching TV and turns itself on and off automatically, on a light sensor, all relatively cheap and although not as effective as a dog,, but a LOT easier to keep!!


----------



## Simo87

Ultimately there is so much for you to choose from... a variety of costs aswell, I would start small upgrading those lights and sensors you do have.. maybe a few dummy camera's etc.. and work up from there.

Simmo, 


Tapatalk!


----------



## Kev.O

Visonic (Power max) do an easy wireless system which has the option of pet friendly sensors and has the option to be hard wired to a phone line that will call pre determined numbers if there is either a fault or an activation on the system. This comes as part of the panel but for an additional cost and unit a GPRS part can be installed should you not have a phone line/ prefer a SIM card. 

As for CCTV there are so many options on the market, though I personally rate HiKvision.


----------



## Ravinder

Thanks for all the replies, guys. I have been thinking about this and have decided to fit some good locks to the sheds and also to install some decent, powerful floodlight.s I'm unsure where to get floodlights from. Can anyone help with this? And want them to be quite sensitive too so they light up easily and from a good distance.


----------



## streaky

I've always found 10 stone of BullMastiff a very effective deterant.


----------



## Ravinder

Unfortunately, another dog is off the list.


----------



## griffin1907

I have one of these ( well2 of but one still sits in the shed!)

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-400W-Professional-PIR-Floodlight/p/162469

Great bit of kit and offers amazing all round detection.


----------



## samwh91

We fit a lot of these at work, good lights & never have any problems with them. They also come in a bigger size if more light is needed.
They detect motion up to around 10m away if installed at the correct height etc.

http://www.timeguard.com/products/l...twin-8w-led-energy-saver-pir-floodlight-white


----------

